# Rabbits nose changing colour?



## Momiji (Jan 15, 2013)

Hiyya! OK - I have a Californian bunny that has just had the chop - since his op I've brought him indoors and I've noticed that in this last two weeks or so the colour of his nose has changed. If you don't know the breed, they are quite large rabbits with black ears and a black nose - very cute! I have looked into colour changing in rabbits and I know that when they get their winter coat their noses get a little darker - but since bringing him inside my bunny's nose has gotten lighter? From being completely black it's now white at the bottom - just wondering if that's due to temperature change or if it's something that could possibly be harmful? Thanks for your help 

Portia & Momiji Bunny!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Not come across this, although our older white/black spotted nethies have gained some more black markings on their coat as they got older.

When our buns moult, the fur comes through a different colour, then changes in the sun/over time.

Are you sure it is the same bun?!

Nothing to worry about I am sure.


----------



## joppy (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a Californian Rabbit and every summer he turns pure white, and then when it gets cold his ears and nose go light grey at first and then dark grey almost black. It's just the temperature/ season. It's very cute though.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes I agree it's this heat


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

The Californian [aka Himalayan] pattern is temperature sensitive. Colour only develops on the colder parts of the body (ears, nose, feet and tail). They commonly have darker points in winter and lighter in summer.


----------

